# Geo Tapajos red Head.



## riley (Apr 13, 2013)

Got these as geo. tapajos red heads. They are larger than max size listed. About 9 inches + and don't have the distinctive dot on any of them. What do you think? Thank you for any opinion.


----------



## riley (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

That appears to be an _altifrons_ type. The lack of a spot, or at most a very small one, is fairly distinct to this grouping.


----------



## riley (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm thinking in the same direcion. Is there some confusion in the classification of similar geos. Had them a while nd haven't seen much red on the head if any. Reputable source so probably right in the collection point.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, Tapajos Red Heads certainly aren't an _altifrons _type, and I've never seen any reach 9 inches. There is a population of _altifrons _from the Tapajos pictured in Weidner's Eartheater book, but your fish do not quite match that color pattern.

Even reputable sources often get the ID wrong on wild caught _Geophagus _species. They can only go by the information they get from their collectors or shippers, and often these people have no idea of which species they may be shipping. Wild shipments can be mixed species from several collecting points. However, Tapajos Red Heads are so prolifically bred in aquaria, I don't know why anyone would still be bringing in wild.


----------



## riley (Apr 13, 2013)

Any guess on a valid name for them. The largest ones are definitely over 9 inches and they do have a bit of red in the head that I noticed but nothing like a steinie.


----------



## riley (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know why he would bring them in. He does like to go south and collect fish himself. Not even sure if these are wild caught or just offspring. Can't always catch or get what you want though.. Think the trips are more for fun or enjoyment of the hobby than a business venture. Some guys go to the cottage for a week and some guys go south. There are a couple of pics of Altifrons from Tapajos that are called red heads that look the same. Also a Tapajos 11 that is not the same fish. Think the geo classification is a little confused looking on the web. Not as confused as me but close. Thanks for the input


----------

